# Theory Roms - Replace Every Vowel With A Number



## ShammyKon (Aug 4, 2011)

[Hide=Seriously]
Hello,

Other phones around here on rRootzwiki have a lot of Roms. It really feels like a professional community come together. Makes me feel like we have great developers trying hard to make a professional product.

On that note, do we really need Theory replacing almost every vowel in things he types with a number? Then on top of that all caps? It kinda hinders the atmosphere in my opinion. My Droid OG and Droid X community never had this issue.

I guess it is more of a request to stop these titles/posts and make something easier to read and follow. I think you'd get more Rom downloads if people saw it in a more professional light than an AW3SOM3 3XP3R1M3NT.

I just wanted to say that, what are everyone else opinions on it?[/hide]


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

Domosham said:


> On that note, do we really need Theory replacing almost every vowel in things he types with a number? Then on top of that all caps? It kinda hinders the atmosphere in my opinion. My Droid OG and Droid X community never had this issue.
> 
> I guess it is more of a request to stop these titles/posts and make something easier to read and follow. I think you'd get more Rom downloads if people saw it in a more professional light than an AW3SOM3 3XP3R1M3NT.
> 
> I just wanted to say that, what are everyone else opinions on it?


I think that when someone makes a ROM as unprecedentedly awesome as TH3ORY ROM, they get to call it whatever the hell they want. Trust me, his ROM "atmosphere" and download numbers are doing just fine....


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

You're not taking into account my contempt for the letter "E". LOL. And if you think I count my downloads, am the least bit concerned about how many people you my ROMs, or consider this a/my profession... You are sorely mistaken.

I almost never where a suit when I am building them.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

R3ally dud3. How 0ld ar3 you btw? Peopl3 dont download hi5 rom5 for th3 way th3 typ35. Th3y download b3caus3 of how good hi5 rom i5.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> R3ally dud3. How 0ld ar3 you btw? Peopl3 dont download hi5 rom5 for th3 way th3 typ35. Th3y download b3caus3 of how good hi5 rom i5.


W3ll s41d. D0nt 3v3r st0p wh4t y0ur d0ing th30ry. W3 l0v3 y0u

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> You're not taking into account my contempt for the letter "E". LOL. And if you think I count my downloads, am the least bit concerned about how many people you my ROMs, or consider this a/my profession... You are sorely mistaken.
> 
> I almost never where a suit when I am building them.
> 
> ...


I love your roms. The next one should be called 0mg r0m 1337 haxxor edition supreme just to piss off the people who hate stupid shit.


----------



## ShammyKon (Aug 4, 2011)

darkrom said:


> I love your roms. The next one should be called 0mg r0m 1337 haxxor edition supreme just to piss off the people who hate stupid shit.


Hmm, trying to have a civil discussion then petty things like this come out? =/


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yo dawg, I herd you like numbers... so I put numbers in this thread with letters then closed it so we can count numbers while reading.

74r3ad C1053D.

Trololol


----------

